# This place needs a pic me up



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I gotta belly full a sausage and I needed ta jam...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good stuff JQ. love the blues...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got the clean version of it loading right now...

No distortion at all.. Just me and the pickups...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

We need to put together a 2cool jam...:biggrin:


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wish I could get Youtube at work. I have to remember to check this out when I get home.


----------

